# Tips for learning



## caju90212

Hey, 
Fisrt of all if any1 could hook me up with some greek lyrics/songtext websites that would be great because i cant seem to find any lyrics in greek. thanx

Second of all... i am thinking of learning greek the easy way. Go to the country and LEARN! Currently i work at a greek restaurant in the USA and i have been fasiniated by the greek language for quite a while now. Where would be the best place in greece to live? Athens is the largest city yes, but i would also like to take advatage of this oppertunity to have some fun in greece. Where is the place to be for teens (18+)?  

The alphabet... is everything spelled as it sounds in greek or are there silent letters as in english? I am studying the greek alphabet on the interent now to learn which letters are which.

if any1 could give me a hand that would be great!
thank you so much
Beijox


----------



## Jana337

Hello and welcome! 

I had to split your post from the rest of the previous thread because most of it was quite off-topic. Please go through the rules.

Moreover, this way you are likely to receive more replies. I hope for you that they come soon. Enjoy the forum!

Jana


----------



## remosfan

caju90212 said:
			
		

> Hey,
> Fisrt of all if any1 could hook me up with some greek lyrics/songtext websites that would be great because i cant seem to find any lyrics in greek. thanx



Like I said in the other post, the best thing I've found is just to type in a line in Google (in Greek), and see what comes up. Or you can try www.stixoi.info, which seems to have a large number of lyrics as well.



> Second of all... i am thinking of learning greek the easy way. Go to the country and LEARN! Currently i work at a greek restaurant in the USA and i have been fasiniated by the greek language for quite a while now. Where would be the best place in greece to live? Athens is the largest city yes, but i would also like to take advatage of this oppertunity to have some fun in greece. Where is the place to be for teens (18+)?



For what it's worth, I've heard that Thessaloniki is also a great place, although I don't know first hand. That's a good question, but I'm not the one to answer it though.



> The alphabet... is everything spelled as it sounds in greek or are there silent letters as in english? I am studying the greek alphabet on the interent now to learn which letters are which.



There aren't really any silent letters and you can say that everything is spelled the way it sounds, but the rules are somewhat complicated. Still, it shouldn't take too long to get used to reading. Writing, on the other hand, is much harder to learn.


----------



## parakseno

remosfan said:
			
		

> There aren't really any silent letters and you can say that everything is spelled the way it sounds, but the rules are somewhat complicated. Still, it shouldn't take too long to get used to reading. Writing, on the other hand, is much harder to learn.



  As one who is learning Greek now (so in the opinion of one who doesn't speak Greek as his native language), I agree with remosfan. Once you get accustomed with the letters, reading won't be a problem. And learning the letters was quite easy for me (I mean we've used most of them at maths and physics).
  Wrinting is only a bit more complicated becouse there are some sounds that are spelled in more ways. For example:
  for the sound /i/ (which I find the most prolific ): *ι*, *η*, *ει*, *οι*.
  Phonetically, the sound of *γ* was a bit more difficult to catch up (English doesn't have it, and nor does my native language). But it's not extremly difficult.
  IMHO, Modern Greek is much more easier to learn than any of the Romance languages. Nouns are very easy; there aren't any irregularities and the gender is easy to guess from the endings. Few problems with the nouns. And the verb is not extremly complicated either.

So, I hope you have fun learning it, as I have.
Καλή σου διασκέδαση!


----------



## Zanos

parakseno said:
			
		

> For example:for the sound /i/ (which I find the most prolific ): *ι*, *η*, *ει*, *οι*.


 You forgot the *υ.*There are 5 ways to write /i/  in modern greek..
As for the best city to live in..i would say Athens although I personally prefer Thesaloniki.But when someones comes for the first time... it all happens in Athens.All the good and the bad things a stranger should learn about..
Best greek lyrics site is www.kithara.vu


----------

